# Transjugular Liver Bx



## brandy68 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm trying to get a patient authorized for a Transjugular Liver Bx but I'm not sure what code or codes to use. Please help!!


----------



## ajeeshkk (Mar 12, 2009)

37200


----------



## MLS2 (Mar 12, 2009)

75970/37200:  Transcatheter biopsy 
                 Transcatheter biopsy, radiological supervision and interpretation


----------



## elamathi (Mar 25, 2009)

And also we need to code for catheterization 36011 or 36012 depending upon the hepatic vein or higher order catheterization.  If hepatic venogram was also performed, we have to code 75889 also.

Thanks
Elamathi


----------

